# Wasmachine



## Minaide

Zelfs al ben ik een pure Vlaming, ik twijfel toch nog steeds over een woord.

Is het 'het wasmachine' (uitgesproken als het wasmachien) of 'de wasmachine'? (zoals het er staat uitspreken)


----------



## Brownpaperbag

" kleine wasjes, grote wasjes, gooi ze in de wasmachien..." 

Zelf zeg ik wasmachine...

Brown


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,


Minaide said:


> ik twijfel toch nog steeds over een woord.
> Is het 'het wasmachine' (uitgesproken als het wasmachien) of 'de wasmachine'? (zoals het er staat uitspreken)


Hier in het Antwerpse hoor ik voornamelijk "het machien". In de standaardtaal is het "de machine". 

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Minaide

Ja, ik zeg ook het (was)machien, maar ik wist niet of dat wel correct was.

Bedankt.


----------



## sanne78

In Nederland: wasmachinE.
Ik denk wij alle "e"s aan het eind van een woord uitspreken...


----------



## Frank06

Minaide said:


> Ja, ik zeg ook het (was)machien, maar ik wist niet of dat wel correct was.


Hangt er van af wat "correct" moet zijn: je Antwerps (machien, waarschijnlijk nog in andere regio's in Vlaanderen) of je Belgisch standaard Nederlands (machine).

F


----------



## Lingvamanto

sanne78 said:


> In Nederland: wasmachinE.
> Ik denk wij alle "e"s aan het eind van een woord uitspreken...



Dat is misschien wat overdreven, maar inderdaad, in Nederland is /ˈʋasmasjinə/ de gebruikelijke uitspraak van "wasmachine".


----------



## sanne78

sanne78 said:


> Ik denk wij alle "e"s aan het eind van een woord uitspreken...


 


Lingvamanto said:


> Dat is misschien wat overdreven.


 
Misschien wel, maar kan je me een voorbeeld geven van een woord waarvan je de laatste "e" niet uitspreekt? Ik kon/kan er niet zo gauw één verzinnen....

ovt: wachtte, hoorde.
bijv. nw: leuke, lieve
zelfst nw: mode, machine, stilte
verkleinwoorden: huisje, vogeltje
eigennamen: Marijke, Linde,
...

Enkel sommige woorden uit vreemde talen worden zonder "e" uitgesproken:
make-up, blocnote...

Enfin, ik heb het misschien mis.


----------



## HKK

sanne78 said:


> Enkel sommige woorden uit vreemde talen worden zonder "e" uitgesproken



Inderdaad, maar dat zijn er lang niet weinig. En 'machine' is ook een leenwoord. Zelf zeg ik altijd 'het wasmasjien'.


----------



## Ktke

Voor mij is machine (met uitgesproken e) correct Nederlands, en machien dialect.
Zo zeg ik 'het machien' en 'de machine' :-D


----------



## Mimi2005

Met "het wasmaschien" zal je een glimlach toveren op het gezicht van menige Nederlander, kan natuurlijk leuk zijn.
"De wasmachine" zeggen we in het noorden, met een uitgesproken e op het eind.


----------

